# going to breed carbie!!



## ONEmike

my project is to breed carbie i have a tank thats 72" by 24" by 18" basically a 135 long... im going to try and find some carbie or order some from pedro or someone who can ship em to canada. im going to house 8 of them and go from there.... hopefully i will have some breedin carbies i already have breeding reds


----------



## armac

what's a carbie?


----------



## lemmywinks

carbie :laugh: 
good luck man


----------



## armac

I hope your breeding goes better than your spelling


----------



## serrasalmus_collector

Good luck. I wish you the best. It has been done before, so it's not impossible...


----------



## ONEmike

sorry its a short form i like to use lol, but yah thanks guys first off i have to get cariba to get this party started


----------



## serrasalmus_collector

Hey dude. I know a person that bred cariba. When you get the fish, let's talk. I want to see all piranaha bred in captivity. I will help any way I can.









I might get ripped pretty hard here, but follow the links to my screen name. I do know a perons the bred them, and they told me exactly what they did. Spawning them in captivity isn't repeatable. But that's why I was told how it was done. Shoot me me IM. I love piranha, and don't hold anything back on breeding.


----------



## hastatus

> serrasalmus_collector Posted on Apr 25 2004, 09:47 AM
> Hey dude. I know a person that bred cariba. When you get the fish, let's talk. I want to see all piranaha bred in captivity. I will help any way I can.
> 
> *I might get ripped pretty hard here, but follow the links to my screen name. I do know a perons the bred them, and they told me exactly what they did.* Spawning them in captivity isn't repeatable. But that's why I was told how it was done. Shoot me me IM. I love piranha, and don't hold anything back on breeding.


It's no big secret and not necessary to follow links to outer space.








New threads can be made anytime and not necessary to resurrect old topics.



> ONEmike Posted on Apr 23 2004, 06:55 PM
> my project is to breed carbie i have a tank thats 72" by 24" by 18" basically a 135 long... im going to try and find some carbie or order some from pedro or someone who can ship em to canada. im going to house 8 of them and go from there.... hopefully i will have some breedin carbies i already have breeding reds


When you get your fish, make their surrounding area with little side or back views (cover them). These fish require total privacy and you will need nerves of steal. Water parameters are same as P. nattereri with opt. temp of 84F. Feed plenty of food and stay away from goldfish. Use Earthworms, tilapia cuts, cod, and shaved (without fat) beefheart. Feed this food sparingly and don't over indulge them. Keep one end of the tank heavily planted (about 1/4 of it). Use low light and peat.

The people SC is being secretive about is Jim Smith from old Lurkin' In The Weeds. He bred many fishes, including cariba and the S. maculatus that Allen is having success with. So feel free to ask questions here.


----------



## armac

I guess now there is no need to follow any links, your info is HERE


----------



## ONEmike

thanks all this is a project im willing to spend time on im going to keep about 9 in my 240.. ill keep you updated when i get the cariba


----------



## Piranha_Adept




----------



## HighOctane

hastatus said:


> Keep one end of the tank heavily planted (about 1/4 of it). Use low light


 Isn't that pretty contradicting? Heavily planted but low light? I'm confused.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD

HighOctane said:


> hastatus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep one end of the tank heavily planted (about 1/4 of it). Use low light
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't that pretty contradicting? Heavily planted but low light? I'm confused.:rock:
Click to expand...

 Not really especially when you use plants that require low light ex. hygrophillia and java fern.


----------



## ONEmike

hey hollywood what are trying to breed at the current time?


----------



## HOLLYWOOD

Only reds. Ive sort of took a little detour from the whole breeding wild caught terns/piraya/caribe. It took the fun out of the hobby. Now Im just enjoying them for what they are. I always enjoy a frenzy feeding!


----------



## Winkyee

Piranha_Adept said:


>


----------



## hastatus

> HOLLYWOOD Posted on Apr 26 2004, 12:25 AM
> QUOTE (HighOctane @ Apr 25 2004, 04:03 PM)
> QUOTE (hastatus @ Apr 25 2004, 08:00 AM)
> Keep one end of the tank heavily planted (about 1/4 of it). Use low light
> 
> Isn't that pretty contradicting? Heavily planted but low light? I'm confused.
> 
> Not really especially when you use plants that require low light ex. hygrophillia and java fern.












According to Jim Smith (LITW):

Wild caught Cariba should be surrounded with a background, front, sides and back. Then cut eye slits in the background so you can view the fish without disturbing it. They will not engage in breeding behavior if they see you, or sense your presence. Minimize viewing in order to make them comfortable.

The above has been furnished to SC by myself and Jim Smith several months ago. Glad its finally making its way back into the open. Jim certainly deserves credit for much of the information on cariba breeding. I'm glad I had the opportunity to cite the originating source that others take for granted.


----------



## thePACK

thanks frank..this info will come very handy in a few months..appreciated..


----------



## hastatus

Plus it helps when I repeat the same info a few times.







One other thing, keep an air stone going on one side of the tank. This way when you simulate a dry season (for 1 week) you can turn off filters. Drop the water level down 20%. Keep a close watch of weather patterns. At the onset of the rainy season, raise the water level up again. Restart the filter. As I stated above, use peat as this too will enourage fish to get into breeding behavior.

I'm currently working with 5 caribas (young ones) and its amazing how quickly they are adapting to these conditions and already showing pre-breeding behavior.


----------



## serrasalmus_collector

Awesome. It's cool to see Jims methods online. He and I are really good friends.

I chose to follow a differentmethod. It there is success, then there is more than one way to breed those bad boys...

Good luck to all. I hope both methods work, and every one has success


----------



## hastatus

> serrasalmus_collector Posted on Apr 26 2004, 09:05 PM
> Awesome. It's cool to see Jims methods online. He and I are really good friends.
> 
> *I chose to follow this method. It there is success, then there is more than one way to breed those bad boys...*
> 
> Breeding South American Fish
> 
> Good luck to all. I hope both methods work, and every one has success


That's too bad. Jim advised me that you chose to not follow his actual working method and instead made changes against his advice. Hope you have success too following a different drummer.


----------



## thePACK

wondering frank..how many gallons was the tank that jim used?and how many is the one that your using for your experiment?..thanks


----------



## ONEmike

thanks alot.... hopefully all will work well


----------



## hastatus

> thePACK Posted on Apr 26 2004, 09:18 PM
> wondering frank..how many gallons was the tank that jim used?and how many is the one that your using for your experiment?..thanks


Jim used a 55g for his breeding operation. Im using a 65g.


----------



## serrasalmus_collector

WOw!!! Frank. It's so cool you are exploring breeding. You know you shyt. I wish you the best of luck. Mine are in a 120. I got them around August, and let them spend some time together. I just await the storms to see it I will be successful.


----------



## ONEmike

sorry, post edited.... but yah damm cariba breeding in a 65? what are the diamentions?


----------



## hastatus

Here is the tank showing the cariba. The center of the tank is not shown since it is midline. I lightened the dark side to show the fish. If I had not enhanced the image it would have appeared dark. On the right side is the plant side with plants displayed. These are all developing/growing nicely.

At the present time, I'm doing dry season, no filtration except for 2 air stones situated on both sides of aquario. The heavier flow rate is on the plant side. The area where the cariba are seen, there is coconut fiber. Midline there is Peat moss also a lush deep green. When Hollywood visited my operation he thought the moss would waste. It is still green, some can be seen on the floor on the plant side.


----------



## serrasalmus_collector

That is beautiful Frank. Once again I will you luck... I'm excited about you exploring breeding. That is what hooked me on the hobby. IF you would like to see some pics of my Set-up I will share them. Mine is more dark and dismal. The fish would not tollerate any kind of plant. Every plant used was just ripped to shreads.


----------



## Raptor

I have noticed a BIG comfort level with my fish. When they have a plentifull amount of plant cover they are alot less skittish. But They are alot more terratorial disputes. I took alot of brazillian amazon swords that was growing heavily out to rid the damn snail infestation. And now they aren't comfortable at all any more.
They are always trying to find a place to hide.
I Thank you frank for sharing. Not that i plan to, But it's a nice to see you do it.
My only concern is water quality. Are you using a sponge filter? Or just a air stone? Aren't you gonna have a re cycle? I wonder if that will sabotage things when they are started back up? Unless the filters are running on another established tank.


----------



## hastatus

> Raptor Posted on Apr 27 2004, 01:02 AM
> I have noticed a BIG comfort level with my fish. When they have a plentifull amount of plant cover they are alot less skittish. But They are alot more terratorial disputes. I took alot of brazillian amazon swords that was growing heavily out to rid the damn snail infestation. And now they aren't comfortable at all any more.
> They are always trying to find a place to hide.
> I Thank you frank for sharing. Not that i plan to, But it's a nice to see you do it.
> My only concern is water quality. *Are you using a sponge filter? No. Or just a air stone? Yes *
> 
> Aren't you gonna have a re cycle?_ I syphon out 5g and replace same amount. Very little temp difference since I match it up to what is in the aquario. I don't think recycling will be a problem since I employed same technique on some red bellies I bred back in the late 90's._
> 
> I wonder if that will sabotage things when they are started back up? Unless the filters are running on another established tank.
> 
> _Never been a problem. Just keep a clear head and not worry so much._


----------



## Guest

do you have information like this for ternetzi?


----------



## Raptor

I believe ternetzi would be based the same as reds. Since they are one in the same species.


----------



## AquaticPreditor

WOw!!! This entire topic is fascinating


----------



## Grosse Gurke

AquaticPreditor said:


> WOw!!! This entire topic is fascinating


----------



## tecknik

This is the most in debth cariba breeding thread yet. Thanks for the great info.


----------



## Winkyee

AquaticPreditor said:


> WOw!!! This entire topic is fascinating


----------



## ONEmike

well i set up both my 240 and my 135.. there cycling shoud be done in a month


----------



## hastatus

I pinned topic so others can find it.


----------



## Niche

i was thinking that maybe you could use window tint (like limos) so that it looks all black to the fish but you can still see them.


----------



## chriscool911

how's your project going? you found some caribe?


----------



## marco

hastatus said:


> Here is the tank showing the cariba. The center of the tank is not shown since it is midline. I lightened the dark side to show the fish. If I had not enhanced the image it would have appeared dark. On the right side is the plant side with plants displayed. These are all developing/growing nicely.
> 
> At the present time, I'm doing dry season, no filtration except for 2 air stones situated on both sides of aquario. The heavier flow rate is on the plant side. The area where the cariba are seen, there is coconut fiber. Midline there is Peat moss also a lush deep green. When Hollywood visited my operation he thought the moss would waste. It is still green, some can be seen on the floor on the plant side.


 what size are those caribas in the pic frank? and already you are trying to breed them?


----------



## hastatus

They are all presently 5 1/2 to almost 6 in. TL. Presently under rainy season conditions.


----------



## 1piranhaman

my friend bought two caribes from me about six months ago. now they are about 7-8" and housed in a 55g. they just bred! had about 100-150 babies. he didnt know that they had bred untill they started to get about 1/4" in size. now there are about 20 left and they are fingernail size. his water parameters are always good and ph is at 6.0 at all times. the only thing is that he feeds them alot of goldfish. which is something i dont recomend but he loves it. they are also the first piranha this guy has ever owned, like i said, i sold them to him.
the whole point to this is that unlike most breeders who try to stragitize their breeding, this was done with pure luck. this guy doesnt know anything about fish/piranhas exept for what i taught him. he only has two of them and they are in a 55g tank. he feeds them poorly and just by chance, they bred. 
so i say good luck with breeding but all the advice about strategy is still only luck because its not guarentied. ill put pics in the forum later this weekend.


----------



## armac

hastatus said:


> They are all presently 5 1/2 to almost 6 in. TL. Presently under rainy season conditions.


 are you adopting SC's methods?


----------



## hastatus

> armac Posted on Oct 15 2004, 10:13 PM
> QUOTE (hastatus @ Sep 29 2004, 04:36 PM)
> They are all presently 5 1/2 to almost 6 in. TL. Presently under rainy season conditions.
> 
> *are you adopting SC's methods?*


Does he have any methods?







No, I'm using Jim Smith proven method.


----------



## marco

i thought pygos had to be sexualy mature to spawn. doesnt that take about a year and a half to 2 years?

how old are your cariba?


----------



## MR HARLEY

1piranhaman said:


> my friend bought two caribes from me about six months ago. now they are about 7-8" and housed in a 55g. they just bred! had about 100-150 babies. he didnt know that they had bred untill they started to get about 1/4" in size. now there are about 20 left and they are fingernail size. his water parameters are always good and ph is at 6.0 at all times. the only thing is that he feeds them alot of goldfish. which is something i dont recomend but he loves it. they are also the first piranha this guy has ever owned, like i said, i sold them to him.
> the whole point to this is that unlike most breeders who try to stragitize their breeding, this was done with pure luck. this guy doesnt know anything about fish/piranhas exept for what i taught him. he only has two of them and they are in a 55g tank. he feeds them poorly and just by chance, they bred.
> so i say good luck with breeding but all the advice about strategy is still only luck because its not guarentied. ill put pics in the forum later this weekend.


 Your friend Breed them ? Got any pics?


----------



## 1piranhaman

MR HARLEY said:


> 1piranhaman said:
> 
> 
> 
> my friend bought two caribes from me about six months ago. now they are about 7-8" and housed in a 55g. they just bred! had about 100-150 babies. he didnt know that they had bred untill they started to get about 1/4" in size. now there are about 20 left and they are fingernail size. his water parameters are always good and ph is at 6.0 at all times. the only thing is that he feeds them alot of goldfish. which is something i dont recomend but he loves it. they are also the first piranha this guy has ever owned, like i said, i sold them to him.
> the whole point to this is that unlike most breeders who try to stragitize their breeding, this was done with pure luck. this guy doesnt know anything about fish/piranhas exept for what i taught him. he only has two of them and they are in a 55g tank. he feeds them poorly and just by chance, they bred.
> so i say good luck with breeding but all the advice about strategy is still only luck because its not guarentied. ill put pics in the forum later this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> Your friend Breed them ? Got any pics?
Click to expand...

 yes, all on accident. he doesnt know anything about piranha exept for what i told him about water conditions and feeding. i am going over there later today (saturday) to pick up about four of them and i will take about ten pics. i will post them in the picture forum hopefully tonight or tomarrow, so keep your eyes open. i just got back from hunting so im a little tired, give me a couple hours or so to get some rest and im going over there.


----------



## hastatus

> 1piranhaman Posted on Oct 15 2004, 09:53 PM
> my friend bought two caribes from me about six months ago. now they are about 7-8" and housed in a 55g. they just bred! had about 100-150 babies. he didnt know that they had bred untill they started to get about 1/4" in size. now there are about 20 left and they are fingernail size. his water parameters are always good and ph is at 6.0 at all times. the only thing is that he feeds them alot of goldfish. which is something i dont recomend but he loves it. they are also the first piranha this guy has ever owned, like i said, i sold them to him.
> the whole point to this is that unlike most breeders who try to stragitize their breeding, this was done with pure luck. this guy doesnt know anything about fish/piranhas exept for what i taught him. *he only has two of them and they are in a 55g tank. he feeds them poorly and just by chance, they bred.
> so i say good luck with breeding but all the advice about strategy is still only luck because its not guarentied. *ill put pics in the forum later this weekend.


And that my friend is something I have said over and over again. Its entirely up to the fish if the conditions are right. Not voodoo methods.


----------



## 1piranhaman

hastatus said:


> 1piranhaman Posted on Oct 15 2004, 09:53 PM
> my friend bought two caribes from me about six months ago. now they are about 7-8" and housed in a 55g. they just bred! had about 100-150 babies. he didnt know that they had bred untill they started to get about 1/4" in size. now there are about 20 left and they are fingernail size. his water parameters are always good and ph is at 6.0 at all times. the only thing is that he feeds them alot of goldfish. which is something i dont recomend but he loves it. they are also the first piranha this guy has ever owned, like i said, i sold them to him.
> the whole point to this is that unlike most breeders who try to stragitize their breeding, this was done with pure luck. this guy doesnt know anything about fish/piranhas exept for what i taught him. *he only has two of them and they are in a 55g tank. he feeds them poorly and just by chance, they bred.
> so i say good luck with breeding but all the advice about strategy is still only luck because its not guarentied. *ill put pics in the forum later this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> And that my friend is something I have said over and over again. Its entirely up to the fish if the conditions are right. Not voodoo methods.
Click to expand...

 agreed 100% hastus.
im sure method has something to do with it, but i was just trying to prove the point of luck also.


----------



## hastatus

What I mean by "voodoo" methods, is where the fish is continuously stressed by to much variation of water chemistry........who knows, maybe the fish thinks its going to die and might as well leave some children around just in case.









Seriously though, I understand what you mean and I agree. Its so much better to just leave them alone and not screw around with the fish tank. While you are there, find out what you can and see if there was just 1 or 2 things he did do (unconsciously) in his minor care of the fishes. Sometimes the simpliest thing overlooked is something that is the strongest indicator of what helped.


----------



## 1piranhaman

will do, i will try to check out everything. i couldnt believe he did it in the first place to be honest. but i guess you never know. piranha keeping is always going to be an unpredictable hobby. hopefully he will keep doing whatever he is doing and keep the spawn going.
will update later in pic forum. thanks for the responses.


----------



## MR HARLEY

any Updates and Photos 1piranhaman


----------



## hastatus

He seems to have vanished.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD

1piranhaman said:


> my friend bought two caribes from me about six months ago. now they are about 7-8" and housed in a 55g. they just bred! had about 100-150 babies. he didnt know that they had bred untill they started to get about 1/4" in size. now there are about 20 left and they are fingernail size. his water parameters are always good and ph is at 6.0 at all times. the only thing is that he feeds them alot of goldfish. which is something i dont recomend but he loves it. they are also the first piranha this guy has ever owned, like i said, i sold them to him.
> the whole point to this is that unlike most breeders who try to stragitize their breeding, this was done with pure luck. this guy doesnt know anything about fish/piranhas exept for what i taught him. he only has two of them and they are in a 55g tank. he feeds them poorly and just by chance, they bred.
> so i say good luck with breeding but all the advice about strategy is still only luck because its not guarentied. ill put pics in the forum later this weekend.


 Huumm this just caught my eye. Unfortunately Im a bit skeptic.

First off pictures are a thousand words. I cant tell you how many members have claimed they have breed a specific P species (ive heard claims of piraya, ternetzi and geryi) but yet no pictures or evidence has been release except someones words. Tough to base it on just that.

Second, you said he feeds them Goldfish. The Goldfish would have eaten every fry and eggs in that tank.

Third, are there any other fish in the tank besides the caribe and goldfish? A pair of convicts will breed in the tank just as well.

Till then my view remains the same unless clear photos are produced.


----------



## Death in #'s

frank do u do water changes on the cariba tank

and do u have exact condtions of jims theory 
like a book or something


----------



## hastatus

> Death in #'s Posted on Oct 22 2004, 03:26 PM
> frank do u do water changes on the cariba tank
> 
> and do u have exact condtions of jims theory
> like a book or something


No, its not a book and yes, Jim and I have discussed this species for as many years when I first reported his breeding fish. The material which is based on what Jim informed me of has appeared here at PFURY. All I'm doing is taking what he said worked for him and using it on the caribas here. So far it hasn't done much, but that is atypical. We are dealing with typical piranas.

One thing is certain, there is no guarantee fish will breed for you. All one can do is give them good conditions and hope the fish cooperate. Often, its mostly based on pure luck of circumstances and a frisky pair of fishes. The pheronome that is in the water when breeding takes place can also excite other fishes in the tank.

As for water changes, yes I do them but not as regular as I should, been to busy lately to spend anytime with the caribas other than feeding. Its a common mistake to neglect them as far as putting them in the right condition, but I'm in this solely for my own experiments and the hope what I learn can be shared with everyone here. I have no interest in the fry so should someday the parents reward me with eggs and later hatchlings, they will remain in the tank as food or whatever.


----------



## MR HARLEY

> I have no interest in the fry so should someday the parents reward me with eggs and later hatchlings, they will remain in the
> tank as food or whatever.


I'll take them Frank


----------



## hastatus

You would LOL.









The thought behind the pheromone is that it is well known fact that the water where predators have fed if you take a portion of that water into a tank of prey fish, the prey fish react to it (fright response). So when have a situation where fish have spawned and the scent (more accurately chemical) is present it could in theory induce spawning.


----------



## KrazyCrusader

I was going to get a SIngle Serra and now that I've decided on a Shoal I'm most definately going to be attempting to breed them if and when they are able. I will probably get 3-5 Caribes or RB's for my 75 Gallon tank. I know that I will be going over the Fish/Gallon Law with 5 but if they all survive well and they start to fight I will allow someone to adopt one of them or I will make other arrangements.
It sounds to me like Red Bellys are easier to breed in captivity however it would be so exciting and I'd have so much Pride if I could get the Caribe's to breed.


----------



## KrazyCrusader

Has any progress been made on trying to breed Caribe's yet?


----------



## SERRASOMETHING

Its hard for me at least to even sex a caribe.


----------



## KrazyCrusader

Has any progress been made on this now?


----------



## 33truballa33

updates????


----------



## acestro

> So when have a situation where fish have spawned and the scent (more accurately chemical) is present it could in theory induce spawning.


So does anyone take water from a tank where different fish bred (say, some red-bellies) and try to put it into the caribe tank? Sorry if this is already brought up, I'm not over here very often!


----------



## hastatus

> acestro Posted on Nov 24 2004, 01:05 AM
> QUOTE
> So when have a situation where fish have spawned and the scent (more accurately chemical) is present it *could in theory induce spawning.*
> 
> So does anyone take water from a tank where different fish bred (say, some red-bellies) and try to put it into the caribe tank? Sorry if this is already brought up, I'm not over here very often!


I suggested this many moons ago for someone to try that. Don't know if anyone has tried it yet, though I suspect there might be a few out there that might once this get's more publicity.


----------



## KrazyCrusader

Frank how many people do you know that have successfully sexed Donkey Castrators?


----------



## hastatus

Sexed them? They are not sexually dimorphic.


----------



## 33truballa33

still new to pygos but i just picked up 5 7-9 inch caribe and ive read this thread from the beginning to this point and was thinking about trying to breed them in the summer time put was wondering if u had any updates on ur experience frank


----------



## hastatus

None at all, so far fin nipping has been going on and darkening of a couple of the fishes. The are approaching the 6 inches TL mark, so it might be they are still young. The key thing right now is to keep them conditioned (usually takes 2 years for young P's that have not been bred before). If your given a chance to buy some that have bred, buy them. Once they start to breed, they behave like rabbits.


----------



## 33truballa33

k hope things pick up for u.. i wish there was a distinctive way to tell the sexes apart because one of my caribe is pretty dark but that might be cause hes the runt of the group i think hes like 6-7 inches but other than that i dont know what to look for. they have lost a lot of coloration cause they have been stressed teh last few weeks while being prepped for shipping but i have one part of my tank heavily planted and the other is pretty open so hopefully that does a little something. how long did you do your dry season stimulation for and is there a set amount of tiem that it should be done to or just an on average time length? oh yeah frank i added you to my msn so that i can talk to you on there if thats ok with you.

RB


----------



## acestro

hastatus said:


> acestro Posted on Nov 24 2004, 01:05 AM
> QUOTE
> So when have a situation where fish have spawned and the scent (more accurately chemical) is present it *could in theory induce spawning.*
> 
> So does anyone take water from a tank where different fish bred (say, some red-bellies) and try to put it into the caribe tank? Sorry if this is already brought up, I'm not over here very often!
> 
> 
> 
> I suggested this many moons ago for someone to try that. Don't know if anyone has tried it yet, though I suspect there might be a few out there that might once this get's more publicity.
Click to expand...

 People are willing to try some crazy stuff. I agree, hearing a science tidbit may
get the ball rolling for someone. Cool project.


----------



## KrazyCrusader

I'm sorry Frank. What I meant is do you know many people that have bred them? If so how many?


----------



## weezplz

ehh i dont think youll be sucessful but good luck anyway!


----------



## 33truballa33

so wehres this guy at


----------



## hastatus

> 33truballa33 Posted Yesterday, 11:44 PM
> so wehres this guy at
> 
> KrazyCrusader Posted Nov 26 2004, 10:33 PM
> I'm sorry Frank. What I meant is do you know many people that have bred them? If so how many?


Go back and re-read the thread, these repeat questions are getting tiresome, boring, and old.


----------



## 33truballa33

my question was never answered... thats y i asked it again...


----------



## RhomZilla

33truballa33 said:


> my question was never answered... thats y i asked it again...
> [snapback]825847[/snapback]​


Check out the 18th & 26th posts on the first page.









Even though I dont intend to breed Caribas or any of the other species, this topic is much interesting. Ive read all pages, 3 times, just to get an understanding and to pick up information. Clearly if one has the interest, he'd surely keep looking back to understand the concepts.


----------



## hastatus

> RhomZilla Posted Yesterday, 11:59 PM
> QUOTE(33truballa33 @ Jan 2 2005, 09:35 PM)
> my question was never answered... thats y i asked it again...
> 
> Check out the 18th & 26th posts on the first page.
> 
> Even though I dont intend to breed Caribas or any of the other species, this topic is much interesting. Ive read all pages, 3 times, just to get an understanding and to pick up information. Clearly if one has the interest, he'd surely keep looking back to understand the concepts.


I don't think their problem is so much "understanding" the concepts but more to do with "comprehending". That seems to be where the argument continues to fester. I get the thoughts that if its not on the web then it doesn't exist. It might come as a surprize to hobbyist but there is plenty of scientific information on breeding p's that is not published on the web. And it is arrogant to believe that no one outside of the wild has bred these fishes. Or that only one person on earth is capable of breeding them.

Use the material we are providing you and try to comprehend the advice. You don't always have to simulate natural conditions, just keep the water clean and make the fishes "believe" they are in the wild by reducing outside disturbances.

I think part of the problem for hobbyists in general is they are trying to hard and fiddling with the water chemistry instead of allowing the fishes time to adjust and acclimize to their surroundings. Indeed if the fish don't breed within days of acquiring them some hobbyists think its impossible.


----------



## Slim

What are the signs of pre-breeding behavior? what do they do in pre-breeding behavior?


----------



## hastatus

> Slim Posted Today, 02:10 AM
> What are the signs of pre-breeding behavior? what do they do in pre-breeding behavior?


Nearly the same as P. nattereri. Do a read there.


----------



## SERRASOMETHING

Hmm,

Just want to add this, we had a bad rain, I just picked up about 50 big crawlers turned on the soft light in the corner and woke the fish and dropped them in.

I have breed reds like crazy in my tank, they always nest on the sunny side(side by the window) and there is never any decor except 1/4 of gravel on a black painted bottom.

Well after the feeding, I actually watched them for a change. There is surely a male circling the same side the reds always did. He only alows the largest female(little over 15", about 4 yrs old!!!) There was surely breeding behavior all the way down to NoT laying eggs, but pretty exciting none the less.

rw


----------



## Piranha King

what fish is over 15", a caribe?
wes


----------



## hiphopn

wow an interesting thread and it has been going for a while now


----------



## ONEmike

Hey guys im back! i took a break from p's for a while after having two of my cariba's out of 3 die. but im back altough i may not try to attempt to breed cariba, im still thinking of it. i have a 180 stocked with reds that are still fry and hopefully will breed for me within a year. but i also have a 55 gallon which i am thinking of putting 3 cariba in and see how it goes from there. i may upgrade that 55 to a 75+ gallon that is wider(18"+ width)

from my expierence from trying to breed cariba ive learned that even past the 1 year 6" age they still would not breed for me. after two fo the 3 died i decided to open up the two and found that one had eggs and the other didn't. thus proving that i had a male and a female.

my advice to thouse who want to breed cariba is to buy them at a yound age 1-2" because it will help them grow together as a shaol and become more known to each other.

thanks guys


----------



## Dr. Giggles

First time reader. I know this is an old thread but I was wondering if you were successful with your cariba Frank.


----------



## ginor2k

If you do manage to breed them then you could sell the fry since the biggest that Cariba are sold for is 4" and I don't know how many people out there, but i'm one of them, that would like them to be smaller than this.

This topic is an amazing read and I wish all the best to you trying to breed them.


----------



## zep

If you had unlimited funds, would it be best to start out with a small number of caribe (2-4) or go for a much larger tank (240g) and get say 8-10? Would that increase the chances of finding a pair?

When a pair is made, would I remove the other caribe from the tank or let them all remain there?


----------



## MR HARLEY

zep said:


> If you had unlimited funds, would it be best to start out with a small number of caribe (2-4) or go for a much larger tank (240g) and get say 8-10? Would that increase the chances of finding a pair?
> 
> When a pair is made, would I remove the other caribe from the tank or let them all remain there?


Caribe are some of the Hardest to Breed , they often need no distractions at all , I remember reading that most of the time when trying to breed caribe you need to have the tank completly sealed from traffic , and you to only spy on them to see if they are breeding .. They need that much non-interference.

Go big Doode , and at least 8 maybe 9 occupants . This would be your best bet on a better chance at a pair.

I would remove the others, once and if a Pair is found and they are doing there thing


----------



## steve1337

Then how do you feed them without disturbing them?


----------



## zep

steve1337 said:


> Then how do you feed them without disturbing them?


drop the food in the top.


----------



## taylorhedrich

jerry_plakyda said:


> First time reader. I know this is an old thread but I was wondering if you were successful with your cariba Frank.


Yeah, I still want to know too Frank!!


----------



## moron

taylorhedrich said:


> First time reader. I know this is an old thread but I was wondering if you were successful with your cariba Frank.


Yeah, I still want to know too Frank!!








[/quote]

me three :nod:


----------



## Rice & Beanz

Jim99 said:


> First time reader. I know this is an old thread but I was wondering if you were successful with your cariba Frank.


Yeah, I still want to know too Frank!!








[/quote]

me three :nod:
[/quote]

me four


----------



## sonny503

Breeding them was not my first intent.
But I suppose now that I have them I may as well try. 
Keep all the information coming I may need them one day. 
I've got a good 2 years to come. 
Good topic.


----------



## yourockit

taylorhedrich said:


> First time reader. I know this is an old thread but I was wondering if you were successful with your cariba Frank.


Yeah, I still want to know too Frank!!








[/quote]
me fi







ve


----------



## pirayaman

well guys its bin 5 years since this thread was started // well anybody have anything happen //was there any behavior/// anything in particular that caused this breeding behavior

im sitting here with 11 cariba from 4-7 inchs a 210 and a 300-400 gallon pond in the making almost 3/4 done the pond so what happened yes i red the whole 5 pages not 1 update


----------



## Piranha Madness

pirayaman said:


> well guys its bin 5 years since this thread was started // well anybody have anything happen //was there any behavior/// anything in particular that caused this breeding behavior
> 
> im sitting here with 11 cariba from 4-7 inchs a 210 and a 300-400 gallon pond in the making almost 3/4 done the pond so what happened yes i red the whole 5 pages not 1 update


I found this on you-tube,I think all Pygo species can be bred if given the right breeding conditions....Just My Thoughts,Thanks,LW...!!!!!!!


----------

